# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Ассоциация по защите авторских прав на компьютерные программы появится в Беларуси

## Mitrej

*Ассоциация по защите авторских прав на компьютерные программы появится в Беларуси*

12 августа, Минск /Ольга Белявская - БЕЛТА/. Агентство по защите авторских прав на компьютерные программы при научно-технологической ассоциации "Инфопарк" в ближайшее время будет реформировано в профильную ассоциацию, сообщил корреспонденту БЕЛТА менеджер по защите авторских прав на компьютерные программы "Инфопарка" Дмитрий Ананьев.

Документы, необходимые для формирования новой ассоциации, уже подготовлены. Ожидается, что в ближайшее время она будет создана. На первом этапе в ассоциацию войдут 10 организаций - производителей и поставщиков программных продуктов. "В дальнейшем состав участников новой структуры может расширяться, ограничений здесь нет", - отметил собеседник.

Реформирование агентства по защите авторских прав на компьютерные программы в ассоциацию вызвано необходимостью принятия более эффективных мер по развитию в стране рынка легального программного обеспечения (ПО), усилению борьбы с нарушениями авторских прав на компьютерные программы. В будущем участники ассоциации смогут оказывать консультационные услуги, в том числе по вопросам оформления, учета, налогообложения компьютерных программ. Компании ассоциации рассчитывают также участвовать в обсуждении и согласовании нормативно-правовых документов, планируемых к разработке и принятию в области развития белорусского рынка ПО, защиты прав на интеллектуальную собственность.

По словам Дмитрия Ананьева, в прошлом году международные эксперты оценили долю нелегального рынка ПО в Беларуси на уровне около 80%. "Согласно одному из мировых комплексных исследований, лучше всего ситуация в Северной Америке, где этот показатель около 21%, в Японии - около 20%, ЕС - около 35%, - рассказал собеседник. - В то же время в некоторых государствах СНГ эта доля превышает 90%". Для снижения указанной цифры в Беларуси, по мнению Дмитрия Ананьева, необходим целый комплекс дополнительных мер. "В первую очередь нужно, чтобы люди понимали, что такое интеллектуальная собственность, что право ею распоряжаться имеет собственник", - считает он.

Научно-технологическая ассоциация "Инфопарк" является некоммерческой организацией и объединяет более 65 предприятий - разработчиков компьютерных программ.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] на новость.

----------


## SDS

*Mitrej*, 
запасайтесь дисками по 12-15 тыщ BY, на 1-2года хватит

----------

